# Flowering plant ID



## Kevinf (Oct 2, 2019)

Looks like sedum.


----------



## jmiller206 (Apr 16, 2019)

Kevinf said:


> Looks like sedum.



Totally agree, thanks for the quick response!

jared


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

It is tall Sedum and provides nectar and pollen. best if planted in beds. For smaller areas there are low growing and trailing sedums. Also known as stoncrop.


----------

